# como tomar la senal de la tarjeta de sonido para controlar luces LED



## dinoelectro (Jul 3, 2012)

HOla, quisiera por favor me orienten, talves algiuen sepa de un lenguaje de programacion que me permita obtener informacion de la tarjeta de sonido ya sea para realizar un vumetro o animaciones por luces LED, mediante un computador.

loa parte de control ya la he realizado con un microcontrolador 18F2550 pero me falta la programacion desde el lado de la PC.. cualquier informacion agradecere.. saludos!


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jul 3, 2012)

Saludos ¿que tipo de información?... ¿los datos digitales de los buffers o en si la onda analógica de salida de audio?


----------



## dinoelectro (Jul 4, 2012)

hola daniel... la idea es tomar esa señal para hacer un vumetro controlado por computador...si tienes informacion de buffers en digital agradecería que lo compartieras,

PD: Por ahora lo que hice fue tomar audio desde un micrófono conectado al computador; pero en realidad no estoy contento con los resultados, preferiría tomar datos de la música que suena en el computador únicamente 



te dejo este video (no es de mi auditoria) para que lo mires:


----------



## analogico (Jul 4, 2012)

eso se hace con APIS de widows 

lamentablemente no conozco la manera de hacer el analizador pero

tengo un codigo  que hace una barrita  pero esta dentro de un programa mas grande
http://www.recursosvisualbasic.com.ar/htm/utilidades-codigo-fuente/chat.htm#1
es bastante largo el codigo
lo que hace es obtener el sonido del microfono  cada tantos segundos y graficarlo en una barrita

para el analizador necesitas conocer mas la apis pero no hay mucha informacion


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 4, 2012)

Si empleas WinAmp como reproductor busca información sobre el PluIn *DiscoLitez*

Es un excelente PlugIn que hace entre otras cosas lo que estas buscando.


----------



## dinoelectro (Jul 5, 2012)

hola analogico; eso de tomar la señal del microfono es muy sencillo utilizando labVIEW.. pero lo que realmente quiero es tomar el dato de la musica que suena en el computador; he buscado mucho por internet pero no encuentro mucha informacion... (revisare los ejemplos que me recomiendas, gracias)

gracias fogo por la informacion, sin embargo, despues de revisar el link pude notar que este programa trabaja con el puerto paralelo del computador si de pronto conoces un API para visual Basic 2010 seria excelente

tu crees que pueda hacerlo funcionar con un conversor USB-LPT??


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 5, 2012)

dinoelectro dijo:


> ....gracias fogo por la informacion, sin embargo, despues de revisar el link pude notar que este programa trabaja con el puerto paralelo del computador


Me pareció que también había para puerto USB


> si de pronto conoces un API para visual Basic 2010 seria excelente


Existe, pero no recuerdo donde la he visto.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 5, 2012)

dinoelectro dijo:


> lo que realmente quiero es tomar el dato de la musica que suena en el computador


Hola dino
En esta pagina encontraras todo lo que requieres para tomar el sonido del PC.
Los ejemplos vienen para varios lenguajes de programación.
C++, Delphi, MASM32, y Visual Basic.
Fíjate sobre todo en la librería BASS 2.4.8 que es la ultima versión para esta fecha.

Edit:
Ya salio la versión 2.4.9

http://www.un4seen.com/

Saludos.


----------



## dinoelectro (Jul 6, 2012)

gracias dark... creo que ese plugin me servira; apenas lo evalue publicare los resultados


----------



## dinoelectro (Jul 9, 2012)

finalmente lo he conseguido, gracias al API que me recomendo darkbytes, he logrado tomar un dato numérico del nivel de sonido en el parlante izquierdo y derecho.. esto es suficiente para realizar el analizador de espectro musical que estoy planeando. 

adjunto los archivos siguientes para quienes esten interezados en el proyecto, en el pdf están todas las instrucciones

Importante! para correr el ejemplo Bass2 debera pegar la libreria BASS.dll y el archivo APP (1).mp3 en la carpeta del proyecto bin\debug

saludos cordiales!!!


----------



## nakjamkas (Sep 30, 2012)

Teniendo en cuenta que la señal de audio que sale de la tarjeta de sonido es análoga (lista para entrar en el amplificador o parlantes) se puede tomar parte de esa señal por medio de un divisor resistivo (en el plug de 3.5mm) y llevar una pequeña parte de esa señal a un amplificador operacional (TL081) para elevar su señal, finalmente se conecta a un par de entradas ADC del PIC para multiplexarlas y mostrarlas en una matriz de led o con led´s rítmicos.

Saludos!!


----------

